# Application TV Bouygues



## Tosay (1 Mai 2012)

Oyez Oyez client Bouygues 

Je vous informe que l'application TV Bouygues va enfin être mise à jour 

J'ai contacté le SC de Bouygues et ils m'ont dit que la version Andro vient de sortir une MAJ et que celle des précieux est en préparation.

Désolé d'ouvrir un topic seulement pour cette info mais comme cette Appli n'a JAMAIS était mise à jour et date de 2009 !! alors que l'on paye un forfait, ça vaut le coup d'en parler ?

Le problème de cette appli était qu'elle ne fonctionnait qu'en 3G+ (pas de wifi) et très souvent capricieuse avec des messages d'erreur du genre " problèmes réseaux","vous n'êtes pas en 3G+","vous n'êtes pas autorisé à visionner la TV".....


----------



## PatdAngers (1 Mai 2012)

Bjr à tous et merci Tosay , c'est vrai que cette appli était sans arrêt en "rade" ...


----------

